# Maverik v Wildhaus



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

17 months old


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is just a tease, Cliff! Bigger photo's and more of them, please...


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Cliff! 
Missed you...pretty dog!

 Kat


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ewwwwwww nice pupper)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Such a handsome guy should have a close up!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> That is just a tease, Cliff! Bigger photo's and more of them, please...


I agree! lol


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

That is a Labrador, or at least has Lab in....there are no black Shepherds.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice! I saw that handsome gent when I was browsing the Wildhaus site.

(W. Oliver- I have a lab with pointy ears according to this lady. lol)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

> That is a Labrador, or at least has Lab in....there are no black Shepherds.


So Chris is throwing in some lab for genetic diversity? heeheeheee


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What the heck! More and bigger!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

The jury has spoken, Sir... MORE photos and bigger size please!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...that is a pretty lame attempt at posting a pic-could you post a pic of the dog actually doing something...welcome back btw


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Beautiful Dog!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> So Chris is throwing in some lab for genetic diversity? heeheeheee


Gah, you people. It's HYBRID VIGOR.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Gorgeous!!!


----------

